# كلمة السر للدخول الى مواقع المجلات العلمية



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه مشاركة من الاخ زاد أحمد جزاه الله خيراً , وهي صالحة بشكل مؤقت الى أن يتم إلغاء كلمة السر أو الباسوورد من الموقع

بعد الدخول الى هذا الموقع
*
http://libproxy.umflint.edu:2048


يطلب منك 

اسم المستخدم : ngrala
كلمة السر : 007tamrac*

وبعدها تدخل وتحمل ما تشاء من مواقع المجلات العلمية


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام م أنس

شكرا لك وللمهندس زاد أحمد

جزاكما الله كل خير

ولكن ما هي المجلات التي تنصح بها لأن من الصعب معرفة المحتوى من اسم المجلة فقط

شكرا لكما


أود الإضافة أنه عند الضغط على الرابط ب ASTM طلب الموقع User name & Password مرة أخرى ولم تفلح معه نفس الاثنتان اللتان تكرمت بارفاقهما في مشاركتك







شكرا لكما مرة أخرى


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> وعليكم السلام م أنس
> 
> شكرا لك وللمهندس زاد أحمد
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أستاذ شريف

بالنسبة لل ASTM فهي تطلب كلمة سر وباسوورد غير التي ذكرتها , وبالتالي فهي لا تعمل:86:
أما بالنسبة للمجلات المهمة



Encyclopedia Britannica
SpringerLink
ScienceDirect وهي الاهم لأنك بعد الدخول عليها , فإنك سوف تجد العديد من المجلات المتخصصة بمجال الادارة الهندسية والتنفيذ مثل هذه
 Construction and Building Materials وغيرها من المجلات ذات الصلة والتي يمكن معرفتها من خلال بحثك عن موضوع معين باستخدام محرك البحث في الموقع

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام م / أنس

كفيت ووفيت

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gafel (5 يوليو 2009)

تشكر على هذا المجهود حملنا المفيد والحديث من هذه المجلات في ادارة المشاريع ..........كل الشكر


----------



## bryar (9 يوليو 2009)

الموقع غير شغال , حاولنا الدخول عدة مرات ولم ننجح فهل الخلل عندنا ام في الموقع؟!


----------



## anass81 (12 يوليو 2009)

bryar قال:


> الموقع غير شغال , حاولنا الدخول عدة مرات ولم ننجح فهل الخلل عندنا ام في الموقع؟!



السلام عليكم

أنا دخلت إلى الموقع من دون أية مشكلة , أرجو أن توضح لي ما هي مشكلتك بالتحديد حتى أحاول مساعدتك بإذن الله


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (13 يوليو 2009)

Dear all,
could you please share us with the magazines you have

regards


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (15 يوليو 2009)

thanks very useful link


----------



## جيولوجي 79 (29 يوليو 2009)

بـــــارك الله فــــيك يـــــــا أخـــــي علــى الــعـــمــل الـــرائـــع
جـــــزاك الله كــــــــــــــل خيــــــــر
و نـــــفـــع بــــك الإســــلام و المـسـلــمـيـــــن


----------



## ابو امنة (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة و حماك الله


----------



## photoexpress2005 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

log on failed


----------



## التمر الليبي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.
يبدو ان اسم المستخدم وكلمة السرانتهت صلاحيتهما.


----------



## waheeb ghanem (3 يناير 2010)

اخ زاد
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته 
اذا كان لديك باسورد وكلمة السر لموقع sciencedirect الرجاء المساعدة

اخوك وهيب غانم


----------



## Jamal (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------

